# PA Wine Making



## dreppe5 (Jan 31, 2012)

Does anyone know the process in PA to be able to sell homemade wine in PA? I am in York County if anyone has any info.

I would like to be able to sell at farmers markets and people I know but I can not find any info on a "basement winery".

Thanks,

Dan Reppe


----------



## harleydmn (Jan 31, 2012)

Hi Dan,
York county here too. You can get a limited winery license, which allows you to do just that. I haven't looked into it much, but have been thinking about it. If you get any good info on it, please share.


----------



## Julie (Jan 31, 2012)

Hi Dan,

check this link out, 

http://www.lcb.state.pa.us/portal/server.pt/community/for_licensees/17488


----------



## dreppe5 (Jan 31, 2012)

Do you know if you have to have a designated area for wine production or is anywhere in your home okay?

My wife makes cakes, but in PA you can't use your home kitchen, you have to have a separate business kitchen and be pet free.

Is it the dame for wineries?


----------



## tjbryner (Jan 31, 2012)

dreppe5 said:


> Do you know if you have to have a designated area for wine production or is anywhere in your home okay?
> 
> My wife makes cakes, but in PA you can't use your home kitchen, you have to have a separate business kitchen and be pet free.
> 
> Is it the dame for wineries?



You can do it from your house, But it has to be set up, that in order to get to the winery you must go outside and come in from another location. IE... a separate location not accessible from in side your house.

You also must be bounded and have a license with the federal government.

For Pa I will have spent just in fee's for app's about $2000 till. Good news is the Federal side is "free" but is a pain. You will have to comply with all their rules as far as labels and recipes. I forgot the tax you must pay on it. 

So basically if your just making a few gallons, less then the 200 it cost more to do it then it's worth. I figure to make it worth doing, I would want to sell at least 1000 gallons year.


----------

